# My Spec V w/ new pics



## nightrider46 (Feb 12, 2006)

*WUT U GUYS THINK about my spec v, Wut u think should be the next step of improving this car overall. I dont kno how to put the pictures in this post soo just click on the link below. Thanks..*


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

I am loving those rims, the side decal... not so much


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

yeah the decal is a bit much IMO. But its whatever you like.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

stickers got to go!


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i agree ^^^^ definitely take off the decal


----------

